
Try Kill batch processing with unified log stream processing - mkjmkumar
https://medium.com/logika-io/try-kill-batch-processing-with-unified-log-stream-processing-d92709117f74
======
mkjmkumar
This kind of basic abstraction in place gives us a way of gluing disparate
data systems, processing real-time changes, as well as a being an interesting
system and application architecture in its own right.

